# Anglerboardtreff 2003



## Franky (14. August 2003)

Unser diesjähriges „offizielles“ Treffen findet, wie ihr sicher schon gelesen habt, vom 5. September – 7. September 2003 in Vöhl-Herzhausen bei Camping Teichmann statt. Der 6. ist sozusagen „offizieller“ Veranstaltungstag.

Wir möchten das ganze als lockeres „Freunde treffen Freunde“ ohne irgendwelchen Zwang über die Bühne gehen lassen. Wer Lust hat, mitzumachen, macht mit – wer entspannen möchte kann dies tun.

Angedacht sind unter anderem als „Hi-Lights“ ein Bellybootrennen, eine Infostunde mit ShadXperts, wenn wir es schaffen ein Hechtangeln mit Guide auf dem Edersee, was man eventuell mit den ShadXperts-Jungs koordiniert werden kann (dazu siehe weiter unten). Außerdem gibt es die Möglichkeit den AB-Casting-König und –Königin auszuwerfen...

Ihr seht – die Hauptsache liegt in einem gemütlichen Wiedersehen und Kennenlernen neuer und alter Boardies.

Anmelden müsst ihr Euch bei uns (dok@anglerboard.de) und beim „Team Teichmann“ – alle Infos zum Platz, Zelt, „Hütte“ etc findet ihr unter http://www.camping-teichmann.de. Dort könnt Ihr auch gleich nach Gastkarten für den Platzeigenen See fragen, der durchaus auch Hecht, Zander, Karpfen etc. beherbergen soll. Bezieht Euch bei der Anmeldung bitte auf das AB-Treffen. Das Team-Teichmann sollte bescheid wissen!

Die Teilname an sich ist kostenlos – einzig die Unterbringung müsst ihr zahlen. Verpflegung müsst ihr Euch ebenfalls bitte selber mitbringen. Eine Einkaufsmöglichkeit ist sonst auf dem Platz gegeben (Supermarkt). Ansonsten ist der nächste Ort (Herzhausen) nicht weit entfernt. Wer Getränke organisiert haben möchte, wendet sich bitte an „Dok“ Martin – bei entsprechendem Bedarf lässt sich da vielleicht was machen

Falls ihr gegen Mittag ankommen solltet: das Tor ist zwischen 13:00 und 15:00 geschlossen! Eine Abstellmöglichkeit ist auf dem Parkplatz davor allerdings möglich.

Nun ein paar Hinweise zur aktuellen Lage. Aufgrund des enorm trockenem und heißem Wetters schwindet der Edersee dahin. Daher rechnet man fast tagtäglich vor Ort mit einem Angelverbot, was ein „Absagen“ des Hechtangelns nach sich zieht. Weiterhin besteht momentan ein Grillverbot auf dem Campingplatz. Die Waldbrandgefahr durch Funkenflug ist zu groß, so dass wir uns eventuell mit Dosenfutter versorgen müssen. Sollte jemand jedoch einen größeren Gasgrill mitbringen können, wendet er/sie sich bitte an uns...

Mir bleibt nun nichts anderes übrig als, im Namen des AB-Teams, uns gutes Gelingen, trockenes und warmes Wetter (für die Zelter ) sowie viel Spaß zu wünschen. Hoffentlich bleiben wir vor „Katastrophen“ verschont


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2003)

Moin!
Ich bin natürlich wieder mit der ganzen Familie dabei. So ein Event darf man doch nicht verpassen. Mein Bellyboot werde ich mitbringen. Das mit dem Grillverboot ist natürlich doof aber es sind ja auch noch paar Wochenzeit da kommt ja vieleicht noch etwas Regen mal sehen.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon riesig!!!!!!!!!!!!:z :z :z


----------



## angeltreff (14. August 2003)

Spielverderber - ich freue mich schon, bin ab Mittwoch da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2003)

Ich komm, mit oder ohne Angeln, Grillen etc. und trotz der Hitze, des Regens oder auch trotz Schnee (kann man ja nie wissen!).
Ist eben einfach das Boardtreffen, wo man die Boardies alle wieder mal persönlich sheen und quatschen kann. Bin auch schon ab Mittwoch/Donnerstag da, muss aber leider am 6. schon wieder weg: Mein Daddy wird 70 und macht ne grosse Feier. Wollte als Jäger aber nicht mit zum Boardtreffen:-(


----------



## C.K. (14. August 2003)

:c :c :c Ich muß auf Lehrgang !!!:c :c :c


----------



## masch1 (14. August 2003)

Ich reise schon am 28.08 an Gasgrill werd ich versuchen mitzubringen (der Platz im Auto ist knapp) ich freu mich schon auf euch


----------



## Franky (14. August 2003)

Achja - mensch... Hätt ich ja fast vergessen... :q
Ich nehme natürlich auch dran teil! So wie es bisher aussieht, trudeln Björn "Leguan8" und ich am Freitag ein - so früh es eben nur geht!
ANgelgedöns nehme ich auch mit - allerdings nur Spinnrute und leichtes Gedöns. Das sollte ausreichend sein!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. August 2003)

Moin Hubert!
Ich freu mich auch schon sehr auf dich und dein Bier!


----------



## Ace (14. August 2003)

Ich bin dieses mal auch dabei.
Komme mit Familie am Samstag früh an.


----------



## Rotauge (14. August 2003)

Bei mir ist es noch nicht ganz 100%ig, werd ich mich 5 Tage vorher festlegen, Lust hätt ich generell schon.


----------



## STeVie (14. August 2003)

Kann leider nicht kommen, ist zu weit entfernt von mir...


----------



## buggs (16. August 2003)

Also ich komme mit Bambi am Freitag,
Franky diesesmal wird im Zelt geschlafen!
Bringe Harenbergscheibe und Ruten für das Casting mit.
Hubert stell schon mal Dein gutes Bier kalt.


----------



## Franky (16. August 2003)

Saubersauber... Ich freu mich schon jetzt wieder, wenn man morgens um 6:00 mit einem lauten "öööööööööööööööööööööööyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy" und anschließendem Heavy-Konzert geweckt wird... :q


----------



## buggs (16. August 2003)

Richtig! kann dir ja auch mal Strolch ins Zelt schicken!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2003)

Das verspricht ja wieder heiter zu werden
Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## Franky (16. August 2003)

@ HansGünter:
DEN schick mal dem Finkbeiner in den Schlafsack!  Zu Hause darf er ja immer mit seinem "Mistviech von Kater" rumdaddeln; so fühlt er sich dann auch am Edersee wie daheim... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2003)

Genau, ohne Viecher im Bett ist doch langweilich!!!


----------



## masch1 (16. August 2003)

Ach ja, ab und zu mal ein kleines Ferkelchen im Bett ist doch was feines:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Case (17. August 2003)

Will auch kommen. Das entscheidet sich bei mir allerdings sehr kurzfristig. Naja, 'n Platz für's Zelt wird sich schon noch finden, auch ohne vorherige Buchung und Angelzeug bring ich auch mit.
Außerdem sichern eine Kiste Bier, eine Salami und 2 Packen Knäckebrot das Überleben so gut wie überall.

Grins
Case


----------



## masch1 (17. August 2003)

@case
ich nehm noch was vom leggeren "Räucherwammerl" mit#h #h


----------



## Case (17. August 2003)

Wollte schon immer mal wissen was Wammerln ( was für ein Ausdruck.!?)eigentlich sind.? Reservier eins für mich.

Wammerln...wammerln..?? Brüllll..!!!!
Case


----------



## fly-martin (17. August 2003)

Hallo

Wenn alles klapt komme ich auch und erscheine am Freitag abend.
Wie immer hab ich dann meine Fliegenruten dabei - bei Bedarf machen wir ne kleine Wurfschule.
Ich könnte auch Fliegenbindematerial mitbringen - mal schauen wer damit umgehen kann ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2003)

Fliegenwurfkurs find ich toll!!!!
Bin dabei, man kann immer was lernen.


----------



## hecht24 (17. August 2003)

casting mit der fliegenrute
coole sache
:m :m :m


----------



## Franky (18. August 2003)

*WICHTIG!!*

Soooooo... 

Kleines und WICHTIGES Info-Update:
Es besteht KEIN Grillverbot (mehr)!!! Zitat Herr Müller: "Was meinen Sie, was hier noch vom Gras übrig ist - was soll denn da noch brennen!" 

Also - Grundversorgung ist kein problem mehr!!!

Als denn dann!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. August 2003)

Hmmm legger das hört sich gut an. Ohne grillen hätte auch irgend was gefehlt. Bugs hätte den ganzen Abend nicht gewusst was er machen soll denke ich.
Aber nu is ja alles in Budder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2003)

Fresschen gesichert, also kann schon (fast) nix mehr schiefgehen


----------



## buggs (18. August 2003)

Müßen wir für den Samstag Fleisch und Würstschen mit bringen oder wird das wieder vom Chefkoch besorgt?
Jörg hab mir am Sonntag aufem Flohmarkt ein Gaskocher besorgt und hätte Euch dann da mit etwas gezaubert!
Aber mit dem Grill ist es Besser!


----------



## Franky (18. August 2003)

nee - diesmal is Selbstverpflegung angesagt...


----------



## bambi (18. August 2003)

Nach Franky dann muß mein Mann noch Fleisch und Wurst oder sogar Fisch besorgen, da mit ich satt werde.


----------



## hecht24 (18. August 2003)

und fuer alle newbies noch mal den link mit infos zum AB-Treff

Info


----------



## angeltreff (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Franky _
> *nee - diesmal is Selbstverpflegung angesagt... *



Am Samstag abend??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. August 2003)

Is doch ok. Dann kann sich jeder selber mitbringen was er am besten essen mag. 
@Olaf Ich denke das schon das der Aufruf für Sa. Abend gilt. Der Rest der Zeit ist doch eh Selbstverpflegung angesagt.


----------



## masch1 (18. August 2003)

Jaaa, Wammerl bis zum abwinken:z :z :z


----------



## siegerlaender (19. August 2003)

hallo zusammen,
leider kann ich, ich denke aus bekannten gründen, nicht am boardtreffen teilnehmen. wünsche euch viel spaß beim feten und regenwaldretten.

@hubert: vergiss den radi nich zum wammerl !!!

viele grüße aus heiligenhafen an meine alte heimat, den edersee!


----------



## Franky (19. August 2003)

Nochmal @ all:

Ja, diesesmal sollte sich jeder das mitbringen, was er/sie selbst essen/trinken wollen - auch für Samstag abend... Letztesmal wurde alles ein wenig "übergeplant", so dass wir locker noch eine ganze Kompanie Boardies hätten versorgen können.

Darum hat das "Orga-Team" sich dieses Jahr für diese Variante entschieden...

Ich hoffe, dass keiner deswegen sauer ist...


----------



## bambi (19. August 2003)

Franky benutzen wir die Grillhütte und den Grill dort?
Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe müßen wir auch noch die Getränke mit bringen richtig oder.


----------



## Franky (19. August 2003)

Hi Bambi,

jepp - hast Du... 

Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass wir die Hütte da haben... Mal sehen, was Schäffe sagt......


----------



## buggs (19. August 2003)

Hallo Franky geht nur darum ob ich noch einen Grill mit bringen soll.


----------



## angeltreff (19. August 2003)

Näää, die Hütte muss sein. Und wenn es geht ein Lagerfeuer, dafür können wir doch sicherliche ein paar Euros ausgeben, oder? Hauptsache es ist nicht wieder so eine Pfadfindergruppe mit ellerlanger Verlosung von Tineff da ..


----------



## masch1 (19. August 2003)

Hi Leute ich werd für Freitag ne Räucherwammerlplatte mit Radi vorbereiten und natürlich Andechser Weißbier also ein bayr. Abend:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. August 2003)

Hört sich legger an Masch. Hoffentlich bin ich rechtzeitig da denn ich werde wohl erst gegen 15:00 in SN loskommen. Drück die Daumen das nicht wieder so viel Staus sind.


----------



## essox (19. August 2003)

hab mir den termin mal eingetragen, da es von kassel ein fast heimspiel ist wird sich das garantiert einrichten lassen.
bin mal gespannt was meine ehemalige verlobst dazu sagen wird.
manfred


----------



## buggs (20. August 2003)

Super Masch  ,
Wenn alles gut geht kommen wir schon Donnerstagabend.
Kann Dir dann zu Hand gehen, muß ich ein weiß/blaues T-Shirt anziehen?


----------



## masch1 (28. August 2003)

Soderle Leute Ich fahr Jetzt los noch ne Woche Urlaub mit Familie
am Edersee und dann ist Bordtreffen:z :z :z 

Ich meld mich ab#h #h #h 

Wir sehen uns :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. August 2003)

Na denn mal los, gute Reise und benimm dich ordentlich!  Ich komm bald nach.


----------



## hecht24 (28. August 2003)

fang nen paar dicke hechte masch
:m :m :m


----------



## Dok (28. August 2003)

Das wird was werden:
Wasserstand Edersee


----------



## Franky (28. August 2003)

Heisst das soviel wie, dass der See nur noch halb so groß ist, wie "normal" und "nur" noch 20 m tief??? Wann werden die ersten Läden in den Ortschaften wieder aufgemacht???


----------



## hecht24 (28. August 2003)

weniger wasser sollte die fangchancen enorm erhoehen oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Franky (28. August 2003)

Mensch Albert, wo kein Wasser ist, da wirste auch keinen Fisch fangen können, oller Trockenangler :q:q:q:q

Die werden alle schöööööön mit der Strömung gen Nordsee schwimmen...


----------



## Laksos (28. August 2003)

... gegen die Mauer! 

(sorry, das kam mir so)


----------



## masch1 (29. August 2003)

Hi Leute 

Melde mich live vom Edersee vom Campingplatz Teichmann
die haben seit neuesten ein Internet caffee 
zur Zeit Bewölkt 16 ° C ab morgen  gehts zu Angeln der Edersee ist fast leer es fehlen an der Staumauer 18,4 m tolles Bild ich hab ein paar gemach ich kann sie hir leider nicht einstellen 
servus an alle ich hab schon das Weißbier  dabei  also kommt !!!!

@ Wodipo ich hab sogar Affenthaler Schädelsprenger besorgt:q :q :q :q :q


----------



## buggs (29. August 2003)

Masch stell das Bier schon kalt am Freitag gegen Mittag komme ich mit Bambi und Strolch.
Noch guten Fang!


----------



## hecht24 (29. August 2003)

viel erfolg masch
interessiert mich ja wie die faenge so sind.
vielleicht bring ich dann auch zum AB-treff die ruten mit obwohl es keine dorsche da gibt

:m :m :m 

karpfen bringt wohl nix.ohne paar tage anfuettern wird das nix in dem riesengewaesser


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2003)

Internetcafe aufm Campingplatz: Die stellen sich ja schon richtig auf die Boardies ein)


----------



## angeltreff (30. August 2003)

Mittwoch nachmittag bin ich auch da - Masch: Haus Thalitter. )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. August 2003)

Oh geil ich bin schon ganz hibbelich. Ich komm hier am Freitag erst um 15 Uhr los. Da hat der letzte von meinen Jungs erst Schulschluss. Aber viueleicht hab ich dies Jahr nicht son Pech mit so viel Stau dann könnte ich gegen 20-21Uhr da sein. Mal sehen. Bis dann.
Angeln bringe ich auf keinen Fall mit nur Bellyboot.


----------



## Franky (30. August 2003)

Soll ich Euch dann wieder zum Zeltaufbau heimleuchten??? :q:q:q:q:q

Achja - leichtes Gepäck (Spinnruten & Co) ist mit dabei! :z


----------



## Case (30. August 2003)

Ich komm Freitags auch irgendwann mal an. Euch zu finden dürfte ja kein Problem sein, oder..?

Bis denne
Case


----------



## Franky (30. August 2003)

Sach ich mal nix zu, sonst scheucht mich noch jemand in den platzeigenen Tümpel... :q:q:q:q


----------



## fly-martin (30. August 2003)

Werde auch am Freitag aufschlagen - konnte glücklicherweise die Bereitschaft tauschen!

Im Gepäck : Zelt, Bellyboot, Fliegenruten, Bindeklamotten usw ( hab ja Platz im Wagen ).

Frage : wo findet man Euch ? ( ich war noch nicht da )


----------



## Franky (30. August 2003)

Wenn ich das im Telefonat mit Herrn Müller richtig verstanden habe, ist für uns der Platz bei der Grillhütte "veranschlagt". Du fährst, wenn Du Dich angemeldet hast 
(- Wagen auf Parkplatz vor Schranke parken (13:00 - 15:00 ist die dicht!)
- durch Schranke laufen, rechts rum zur "Anmeldung"
- Karte für Schranke holen
- mit Auto auf Platz fahren)
immer gradeaus (den Tümpel rechts an Dir liegen lassen). Die Wiese liegt dann rechte hand...


----------



## angeltreff (30. August 2003)




----------



## masch1 (31. August 2003)

Neue Wettermeldung vom Edersee 16°C  bewölkt kaum Niederschlag 
@ angeltreff
Schönes Haus hast du gebucht
:q


----------



## buggs (31. August 2003)

Masch und Fangmeldung?


----------



## masch1 (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von buggs _
> *Masch und Fangmeldung? *



Da hier wie in ganz Deutschland eine gravirende Wetterumstellung war werd ich erst morgen das erste mal zum Angeln gehen 
:m 
Ich will euch doch auch noch einen Fisch drinn lassen:q :q 

Momentan 17°C Wechseln sich Schauer und Sonnenschein ab#h


----------



## Dorsch1 (1. September 2003)

@ Hubert

Lass es Dir gut gehen bis die Invasion des Boardes anrollt.
Hohl Dir noch ein paar Fische,nach den Wochenende wird es zu spät sein.Die Fische werden Wochen brauchen um sich von Euch Banausen zu erholen.
Ich denke da an das bevorstehende BB-Rennen wo all die lieben Fische zuschauen und vor lachen nicht mehr können.:q :q 
Viel Spass noch die Tage.#h 
Ich kann leider nicht kommen.:c


----------



## Ace (1. September 2003)

Hallo Leute

Leider muss ich aus familieren Gründen absagen.
Hab mich total geärgert aber es geht leider nicht anders.
Tut mir Leid ich hoffe es klappt im nächsten Jahr endlich.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. September 2003)

Schade, hab mich auch gefreut auf euch. Aber es gibt halt wichtigere Sachen. Kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Franky (1. September 2003)

Mensch Matze.... Son Schiet! Aber was solls... Manchmal kannste machen nix... Nur gucken blöd!


----------



## Case (2. September 2003)

Also ich komm.

Bis denne
Case


----------



## Franky (2. September 2003)

@ Case: Mitm Eintopf???


----------



## Case (2. September 2003)

@Franky
Grrrrrrrrrrr..!!!!!
Nein mit meinem Rolls. Mein Buttler, die Köche und "Zimmermädchen " müssen leider mit dem Bus anreisen.

Grins
Case


----------



## PASA (2. September 2003)

Ich werde am Freitag gegen 17.00 anreisen, kann aber nur bis Samstag Mittag. Mein Buttler, die Köche und Gespielinen fahren bei mir im Wagen mit. (Anlage)

Gibt´s denn was zum Frühstücken auf dem Campingplatz zu kaufen? 

Haltet mir einen Platz für mein 2 Mann Zelt frei!

Gruß


----------



## Robert (2. September 2003)

Hi,


Ich würd gern kommen, da ich aber erst seit gestern wieder in der Arbeit bin, weiß ich nicht genau, ob ich bis zum Wochenende den Berg Arbeit, der sich im Urlaub angesammelt hat, bis dahin einigermassen klein bekomme.

Wenns klappt, schwing ich mich am Freitag auf´s Moped und bretter gen Edersee.

Eine Frage an die Organisatoren: Gehts auch so kurzfristig, oder braucht Ihr vorher ne Zusage?


Robert


----------



## Franky (2. September 2003)

@ Robert:
Ich bin mal so frei: nein, keiner braucht ne Zusage. Teilnahme ist, bis auf Platzgebühren, kostenlos, da selbstverpflegung angesagt.

Wenn Du also kurzfristig erscheinen willst - herzlich willkommen, wie jeder und jede andere natürlich auch!


----------



## Franky (2. September 2003)

Moin Atomobst,

keine Ahnung, wie lange das diesmal wird, da ich eine andere Strecke fahre (via Suhlingen direkt auf die A2 bei Porta Westfalica)... Letztes Jahr waren es knapp 3,5 Stunden gewesen...


----------



## fly-martin (2. September 2003)

Hallo

Franky - da kommst Du ja bei mir an der Haustür vorbei....

Wann fährst Du denn ? Ich hatte vor hier Freitag gegen Mittag loszufahren - meld Dich mal, ggf schaust auf nen Kaffee rein


----------



## Franky (2. September 2003)

Hi Martin,

Björn und ich wollten gegen 7:30 in Affinghausen (ca. 15 km VOR Sulingen) loseiern... Wann wären wir bei Dir???


----------



## leguan8 (2. September 2003)

wir währen dan so gegen 8:30 bis 9:uhr in bielefeld.


----------



## fly-martin (2. September 2003)

Hallo Franky

Da ich gerade Bereitschaft habe bin ich zuhause!

Kommt einfach vorbei

Adresse und Wegbeschreibung bekommst Du per pm


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. September 2003)

Hi Leute!
Ich freue mich ja schon so aber ob ich am Freitag oder Samstag komme weis ich noch nicht. Da wird bestimmt wieder so viel Bier getrunken das ich vorher einschlafe.


----------



## lordwuddy (2. September 2003)

Falls nichts gravierendes dazwischen kommt ( Erdbeben und dergleichen ) werde ich am Samstagmorgen auch da sein. Die Angel lasse ich aber zu Hause. 
lordwuddy


----------



## masch1 (3. September 2003)

Hi Leute
Strahlender Sonnenschein am Edersee jetzt 16 °C 
Heute Morgen nur 7 °C also nehmt euch warme Socken mit zum Campen:q :q :q :q


----------



## Case (3. September 2003)

Soll ich jetzt 'ne Rute mitbringen, oder wie sieht das aus.?

Gruß und viel spass
Case


----------



## angeltreff (3. September 2003)

So, ich schwing mich jetzt in das Auto und fahre los.

@ case
Ich habe meinen Kram dabei, wenn nicht am Edersee, dann eben an dem kleinen See auf demm Platz.

http://www.angeltreff.org/natur/gewaesser/gew_he/herzhausen/herzhausen.html


----------



## angeltreff (3. September 2003)

So, bin seit 2 Stunden da, masch1 habe ich gefunden. Wetter super, blauer Himmel, 20°C - was wollen wir mehr.


----------



## Franky (3. September 2003)

Olaf - nicht viel... Nur, dass es so bleibt und nicht regnet!!!  Hubert zu finden ist auch keine Kunst... Mann muss nur nach einem "Crododile-Dundee-Styled-Hut" ausschau halten... :q


----------



## hecht24 (3. September 2003)

wir haben ja die grillhuette da kann uns auch regen nicht schocken

:m :m :m


----------



## Franky (3. September 2003)

Sach ma Al, wo pennst Du?????


----------



## buggs (3. September 2003)

Ich nehme an in der Dackelgarage


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. September 2003)

Dackelgarage ist gut, aber bitte gaaaaanz weit weg! 
Al schnarcht immer so. Oder Martin geht bei AL mit ins Zelt. Der sorgt dann für Ruhe das kenn ich schon.


----------



## Franky (3. September 2003)

Genau... Martin schlägt Al dann wieder mit der Rute... :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. September 2003)

Ja genau und AL ruft dann wieder: "gib mir alles!"


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. September 2003)

Unseren masch1 zu finden ist echt nicht schwer.
Er sticht als Urbayer von allen anderen mit längen ab.:q :q :m 
Der am lautesten palavert kann nur masch sein.:m


----------



## Salmonelle (3. September 2003)

ich werd nich petzen     tatütataaa?


----------



## fly-martin (3. September 2003)

Genau - Al hab ich im Griff - und wenn Franky schnarcht bekommt der`s auch ( bei ihm hilft am besten eine 40-80gramm Rute in 2,7m Länge - weiche Aktion ! )

Da stellt sich mir immer noch die Frage : schnarchen Bewustlose ?


----------



## Franky (3. September 2003)

au wei - nu gleitet das ganze ab... So genau, Martin, wollten wir das mit der Aktion Deiner Rute gar nicht wissen.... :q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2003)

So langsam aber sicher werde ich mich auch auf en Weg machen.
Denke dass ich heute nachmttag so zwischen 13 Uhr und 15 Uhr am Campingplatz sein werde.
Mal sehen, wen man alles trifft


----------



## hecht24 (4. September 2003)

aber angelt mir nicht alle fische aus dem see
:q  :q 

ich kann leider erst freitag abend auflaufen
:z :z


----------



## angeltreff (4. September 2003)

Aktuelle Wettermeldung vom See: ungefähr 1,2 Promille warm, leicht zunehmend. gegen abend ist mit leichten Gewitterschäden, hks, zu rechnen - 

Thomas9904 (damit ich mich nicht extra einloggen muss:
Und auch Kölsch kann man trinken ohne umzukommen


----------



## buggs (4. September 2003)

Noch einmal Schlafen dann geht es los, werde so um die Mittagszeit einlaufen .-)


----------



## Laksos (4. September 2003)

@Thomas/Angeltreff,

Du/Ihr hast/habt das Zeugs überlebt? Na prima, morgen bringen wir Nachschub! #g #2 #q :v


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. September 2003)

oh man, ich kanns kaum noch aushalten aber ich muß erst noch 5 Stunden arbeiten. Also dann bis morgen Abend.


----------



## buggs (4. September 2003)

Ab Mittag stehen wieder 5 Ltr Kirner Pils #g und 5 Ltr. Kirner 1798 zuverfügung #g


----------



## Franky (4. September 2003)

Kirner 1798??? Südhang Spätlese???


----------



## Laksos (4. September 2003)

Jo, da stand das Faß und wurde spät abgeholt! :q


----------



## buggs (5. September 2003)

#g  Ne Franky Bier laß dich überraschen, so es geht gleich los sobald
Bambi von der Arbeit kommt. #g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. September 2003)

bis nachher Leute in einer Stunde gehts für mich auch los.


----------



## schlot (5. September 2003)

So Leute,
wünsch euch dann mal viel Spaß und gute Laune am Edersee
und macht dem AB keine Schande, also benehmt euch!!!
Falls das Treffen mal an einem anderen WE stattfindet kann ich vielleicht auch mal teilnehmen, das erste  WE im September ist halt bei mir immer schlecht!


----------



## hecht24 (5. September 2003)

hi leute
mit heute abend wird das mit mir leider nix mehr.
mich hat voll die seuche erwischt.
husten,schwindelanfaelle etc.
hoffe das ds buis morgen wieder besser ist.
morgen will ich wenn es irgendwie geht umbedingt kommen
da ist ja die IGA versammlung.

schoener mist sowas.freut man sich monatelang und dann sowas


----------



## PASA (6. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

leider musste ich das Boardtreffen am Edersee heute schon verlassen. Als Anlage 2 Bilder vom Freitagabend. Allen, die noch da sind oder noch hinkommen viel Spaß!

Grüße von


----------



## PASA (6. September 2003)

Hier moch das zweite,
Mein Sohn Maurice beim Barsche angeln.


----------



## hecht24 (6. September 2003)

mir gehts leider gesundheitlich nicht besser.
ich wuensche euch auf alle faelle noch viel spass.
werde jetzt meinen kamillentee weiter trinken.

echt lecker


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. September 2003)

Hallo Albert

Ich wünsche Dir gute Bessereung.#h 
Ist echt Mist.Du hattest Dich so auf das Treffen gefreut.
Nun müssen die Jungs leider ohne Dich klarkommen.
Aber auch ich kann an diesem Treffen ja leider nicht teilhaben.
Bei mir ist es nun schon das 3.mal das ich nicht dabei sein kann.


----------



## Dok (6. September 2003)

Hallo hecht und auch alle anderen,

mir geht es genau so. Ich liege seit gestern mit Magen-Darm im Bett. Und meine Hoffung das es sich bis heute Abend bessert schwindet dahin...... :c :c :c 
Ich glaube nicht das es unter diesen Umständen klug wäre eine 1 stündige Autofahrt anzutreten...................... :v (das andere Smilie dazu haben wir leider nicht......)

Trotzdem allen Viel Spaß beim Treffen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (6. September 2003)

Auch Dir gute Besserung Dok.#h


----------



## schlot (6. September 2003)

@hecht  & Dok,
wünsch euch gute Besserung, da freut man sich schon lange vorher und dann das! 
Kleiner Tip, wenn ich Montezumas Rache verspüre ernähre ich mich von Cola und Salzstängchen oder Salzletten weiß nicht wie man im Norden dazu sagt!
Ist auch egal aber stopft unheimlich, probiers mal aus!

@Dorsch, warum bist Du nicht am Treffen?


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. September 2003)

@ Schlot

Zwei Leute auf der Arbeit sind auch erkrankt.Darunter mein Meister,na und wenn der fehlt muß ich für die Firma sprungbereit sein,da bei uns auch am Wochenende gearbeitet wird.


----------



## buggs (7. September 2003)

Bin wieder heil in der Heimat angekommen(nächste 2 wochen kein #g)
Treffen war super g*** !
Alle Boardis super drauf!
Unseren Kranken DOK, Hecht 24 u.s.w. alles gute.
Bericht kommt die Tage.


----------



## angeltreff (7. September 2003)

Auch wieder eingetroffen. Albert und Martin, echt schade - aber was nicht geht, geht nicht. Es war genial, vor allem das Engagement von vielen. Casting, Fliegenwurfkurs, Fliegenbinden ... super Ideen.

Dann also bis zum 04.09.2004.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2003)

Moin!
Wir sind auch wieder da. Die Fahrt ging richtig super heute. Wir haben keine 5 Stunden gebraucht. 
Ich wünsche Albert und Martin natürlich auch gute Besserung, schade das ihr nicht da wart aber was solls. Wat nich geht geht nicht. Das Treffen war natürlich wieder große Klasse und ich freu micht jetzt schon wieder aufs nächste mal. Einige Boardies sehe ich ja auch bald schon in Meschendorf wieder. Nur noch zwei Wochen. **Freu**


----------



## Salmonelle (7. September 2003)

Bier war lecker...


----------



## Salmonelle (7. September 2003)

das Grillgut auch...


----------



## Salmonelle (7. September 2003)

gemütlich war´s...


----------



## Klausi (7. September 2003)

Die Bilder sehen ja richtig super aus.


----------



## Robert (7. September 2003)

Hi,

Ich bin auch wieder gut zu Hause angekommen.
Unterwegs bin ich leider mit´m Moped voll in den Regen reingekommen, musste ich halt eine längere Pause einlegen.

Treffen war sehr schön, wenn´s klappt bis nächstes Jahr.

Robert


----------



## Salmonelle (7. September 2003)

sportlich...


----------



## Franky (7. September 2003)

Hi ihr,

ich bin um 15:00 auch heil in HB gelandet. Nu gehts erstmal weiter ans Aufräumen...


----------



## Salmonelle (7. September 2003)

und gesellig....

So den Rest meiner Bilder (incl dieser Bilder) könnt ihr demnächst im Fotoalbum bewundern. Jörg will wohl eins zusammenstellen...

Gruß von Salmonelle (auch wieder zurück)


----------



## Laksos (7. September 2003)

Suuuuuuuuuper war's!#6 

Wir sind auch wieder zuhause angekommen. Einen Teil der  "wenigen" Fotos  ) ) hab' ich auch schon gesichtet. Wenn ich nachher fertig bin, melde ich mich abends nochmal hier mit einer Vorab-Kostprobe, bis das Fotoalbum steht. 

Ich glaub', für Jörg's Fotoalbum über das AB-Treffen sind bestimmt einige schöne Aufnahmen dabei. Schade, von Franky und Jörg bin ich ja nun leider "verdonnert" worden, mich bei den Bildern endlich mal mengenmäßig zurückzuhalten!   

Am schärfsten fand' ich übrigens das Bellyboat-Rennen .... .:q


----------



## Case (7. September 2003)

Auch Zuhause angekommen. Bin noch kurz auf'm Fußballplatz vorbei. Die Fortuna hatte Turnier. Ausgeschieden in der Vorrunde. 
Was bin ich froh dass ich am Edersee war. Ich mach noch die Fortuna-Sektion  Casting auf.!

Jeahhh
Case


----------



## Heringsbändiger (7. September 2003)

EIN SCHÖNER TAG........................!

War echt Super mit Euch.
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, sind wir im nächsten Jahr
an allen drei Tagen dabei.

Hoffentlich bringt dann auch jemand für Masch ein Sauerstoff-
zelt mit bayrischer Höhenluft mit.  :q 

@ Laksos: Ich liebe Deine inflationären Bildbeiträge, weiter so!


----------



## masch1 (7. September 2003)

Ok. ich bin auch wieder zu Hause eingetroffen  suuuper wars und zum rennen sag ich ohne Anwalt garnichts:q :q :q  nur soviel meine Zeit    2 min 22 sek uuuuuuuund 22 hundertstel:q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2003)

So die ersten Bilder sind eingetroffen von Salmonelle. Ich werde ein Ordner im AB Fotoalbum aufmachen und alle Bilder vom Treffen einstellen. Wer sehenswerte Bilder hat, den bitte ich diese zu verkleinern auf 500 Pixel auf der langen seite und mir zu schicken. Aber bitte nicht alle die geschossen wurden das kann den Speicher überlasten


----------



## fly-martin (7. September 2003)

Hallo

Auch ich hab den Heimweg gut überstanden und alle Klamotten wieder verstaut. War wieder sehr nett - und auch gute Besserung an die Ausfälle


----------



## Laksos (7. September 2003)

So, die ersten Apperitif-Bilder sind fertig:

Zum Anfang einen Eindruck vom Casting:


----------



## Laksos (7. September 2003)

Wammerl, bayerische Stärkung für die Boardies von Masch1 (Danke, war sehr leggä!):


----------



## Laksos (7. September 2003)

In der Bronx von Herzhausen!


----------



## Laksos (7. September 2003)

Am Samstag erhielten die interessierten Boardies (also fast alle!) einen Crashkurs im Fliegenbinden von unserem Herrn der Fliegen, Martin; hier versucht sich Laksos, kritisch beäugt von Heringsbändiger:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2003)

So, hier geht es nun zu den ersten Bildern vom Treffen. Das sind erst mal nur die von Salmonelle und von mir. Aber die bringen schon mal ganz toll die Gute Laune und den Spaß rüber den wir hatten. Am stärksten fand ich das BB Wettrennen auch wenn nur 5 Leute mitgemacht hatten. Die andern konnten leider gesundheitsbedingt nicht mitmachen. Aber wir hatten auch so unseren Spaß.
Die nächsten Tage kommen dann noch Bilder von Olaf und von Laksos dazu, also immer mal wieder rein schauen!


----------



## Laksos (7. September 2003)

Ein Highlight der besonderen Art unseres Treffens, das Bellyboat-Rennen! Disziplin Duathlon, also an Land und zu Wasser (links Meeresangler Schwerin und rechts Angeltreff):


----------



## Laksos (7. September 2003)

Masch1 und Robert bei der Halse an der Wendeboje:


----------



## Laksos (7. September 2003)

Als letztes Bild Olaf (Angeltreff) zum Abschluß des schönen Wochenendes!

Dies soll aber nur ein kleiner Appetitanreger sein auf die übrigen schönen Bilder aller Beteiligten im Fotoalbum von Meeresangler Schwerin, der es bereits eröffnet hat und das in kürze von uns allen vervollständigt wird!!!:m


----------



## Zanderfischer (7. September 2003)

Ich beneide Euch. Super die Bilder.
Die gute Stimmung kann man richtig fühlen.
Ich muß sehen, daß ich beim nächsten mal auch dabei bin.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2003)

Ja, auch wenn ich leider schon Samstag Mittag abreisen musste:
Es war wieder absolute Klasse viele Boardies wieder zu treffen, die man schon kennen gelernt hatte und dazu wieder viele, die man bisher nur vom "Bildschirm" kannte. 
Und auch schon die Tage vor Samstag war die Stimmung super.
Habe mir das erste Sepemberwochenende für 2004 auch schon "freigeblockt".


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. September 2003)

Ich hoffe das ich es nun wenigstens 2004 mal schaffe dabei zu sein.


----------



## Franky (8. September 2003)

Meeeenschenkinners - man kommt zu nix... 

Gestern bin ich nach dem abendlichen Grillen fiiiiiiiiiiiixundfoxi eingepennt... Aufräumen und Essen strengt doch zu sehr an... :q

Mir hats auch wieder vieeeeeel Spaß gemacht und gelernt hab ich nebenbei auch noch ne Menge! Dafür noch einmal hier herzlichen Dank an Martin fürs Fliegenbindenzeigen und Fliegenwerfenlassen! :m
Na, und das "gesellschaftliche" kam weissgottauchnichtzukurz :q

Jede Menge nette Leute wieder getroffen oder kennengelernt - und ausländisch essen kann ich jetzt auch, dank Hubärt... :q War echt legga!!!

@ Norbert:
Deine ersten 55 Fotos (von 96) sind ja bereits drin (weisst schon wo... ) - wenn beim nächsten Bericht "nur" 50 dabei sind, bin ich Dir nicht böse... :q

@ Olaf:
Bist Du eigentlich wieder auf dem Damm, oder muß Hans-Günter nochmal Strolchi zum WiederbelebenmitMundzuSchnauzebeatmung vorbeischicken???? :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. September 2003)

Hi!
Ich hab jetzt noch weitere Bilder von Laksos, Martin und Olaf dazu gestellt. Hier gehts los: http://gallery.kairies.de/view_album.php?set_albumName=ab-treffen03&page=1


----------



## buggs (8. September 2003)

Jörg von mir bekommste auch noch ein paar zugesandt, wird aber erst Diestag oder Mittwoch etwas werden.


----------



## Klausi (8. September 2003)

Sind ja geile Bilder. Aber ein wenig viel.


----------



## angeltreff (9. September 2003)

War ja auch viel los ... )


----------

